# PING



## fabrice 59 (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Quelquechose m'échappe.
Apple lance le réseau social "ping".
Nos Ipads et Iphone ne reconnaissent pas la technologie flash. C'est un choix d'apple. 
Ping utilise la technologie flash...
C'est quoi ce bazar ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

Euh&#8230;

Ping est accessible uniquement depuis iTunes et depuis ton iPhone / iPod Touch. Et pas depuis l'iPad jusqu'à preuve du contraire et/ou annonce d'Apple.
Et il n'est en aucun cas question de la technologie d'Adobe; le Flash&#8230;

Et pourquoi ce sujet dans cette section du forum ?

Merci de te renseigner d'avantage la prochaine fois. Avec 50 messages au compteur, on pourrait être en droit d'en demander plus !


----------



## fabrice 59 (3 Septembre 2010)

Desolé, mais en tapant ping dans mon moteur de recherche, on accède a une page web (http://www.ping.com/apple.html), qui requiert un plug in flash. ???


----------



## MacJim (3 Septembre 2010)

Ça n'a rien a voir. Cette page web correspond a l'application iPhone de ping qui fabrique du matériel de golf. Rien a voir avec Apple qui a le droit d'utiliser le nom ping pour son réseau social. 

Ping est pour l'instant uniquement accessible via un onglet d'iTunes 10.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

Parfois on en tient des farcis ! 

Pour rappel, PING (et en majuscule) fabrique du matériel de golf (excellent soit dit en passant) et la page correspond effectivement à cette application.

À l'heure d'internet, les gens ne réfléchissent vraiment plus ! Ce post est C-O-L-L-E-C-T-O-R !


----------



## ET80 (3 Septembre 2010)

MacJim a dit:


> Ping est pour l'instant uniquement accessible via un onglet d'iTunes 10.



Ping est aussi disponible sur l'iPhone.

Après synchronisation de l'iPhone avec iTunes 10, dans iTunes de l'iOs, on trouve un onglet Ping.

Il sera probablement disponible sur iPad lorsque celui ci sera passé à l'iOs 4


----------



## fabrice 59 (3 Septembre 2010)

Oops, ok. Tout bêtement, je vois cote a cote sur la même adresse les mots ping et Apple, j'ai fait trop vite le rapprochement, certes. J'ajoute que parfois ici, on se croirait a l'école, on se fait gronder, on se moque. On en aurait peur de poser des questions. Bref, si on est trop con pour vous, qu'on vous insupporte, vous n'êtes pas obligé de répondre. On est sur un forum quoi, on est pas tous des super-cracs, super intelligents comme vous.
Désole, mais fallait le dire.

---------- Post added at 18h22 ---------- Previous post was at 18h20 ----------

Toutefois, Merci a ceux qui m'ont fait remarqué mon erreur simplement.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2010)

Quand les gens persistent et signent dans leur dire alors qu'on s'efforce de les faire revenir dans le droit chemin&#8230; on passe à la vitesse supérieure ! 

Désolé si ça ne plaît pas. Mais la prochaine fois, tâche de faire preuve de plus de discernement la prochaine fois ! 
Oui, pas obligé de répondre, mais pas obliger de poster ce genre de truc non plus. 

Désolé, mais fallait le dire !


----------



## Nicosun (4 Septembre 2010)

Macuserman mais la prochaine fois sera la prochaine fois


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2010)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Mais je l'ai pris tel quel, j'ai peut être eu tort, mais quoi qu'il en soit, le problème de départ est réglé !


----------

